# Freshwater Aquariums > New To the Hobby ? >  Need advice for keepin betta in community tank

## yudagas

Hi guys i'm planning to keeping a betta in my community tank, i do some research about keepin betta in community tank some says dont some other say no problem. I want to trying keep a betta, well at least dont make me a betta killer hahaha.

Currently in my tank i have : a rummy nose tetra, some neon tetra from 2 type im not sure their strain, 4 to 5 molly (maybe the balloon one), and 7 kuhli loach.

The tank is 72 lt or 19 gal, running with sunsun canister and small hob fillter also have small circulation pump.

Thank you before

----------


## Gary R

Welcome to fish-keeping.com and we hope you enjoy your stay with us.

Hmmm this is a hard one to answer ....it all come's down to the temperament of your Betta that you are adding.

First thing i would do is add some hiding places for it and the other fish just in case they do not get on and 2nd i would have a backup plan like having a 2nd home for it or asking the fish shop if you can take it back if they all don't get on.

Sorry i cant say more on this, but please let us know if you do get a Betta and how you get on......Have a look here on a Betta that got on with others: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHO-cqnaF-0

----------


## lost

welcome to fish keeping nice looking tank

----------

